# 1stop domestic



## ironbender91 (Oct 7, 2021)

sorry for the delayed update everyone a little technical difficulties but all is well. pack landed no issues was no less than id expect from a good domestic. neat and simple. want to say it was 2 days til it TD. Just so it’s perfectly clear im in no way affiliated with Taz or his products other than running the sample, that being said… ive decided for my own well being to run the test first, get labs and if all is good run the tren. last thing i want is good tren and bad test. unlikely as it may be. labs are tomorrow at after lunch, no cmp just standard free total test and sensitive estro. hope to have them back by monday but some reason the e2 can take a bit to come back. so far I can “feel” a little difference mostly in my mood. I always kinda feel like hot trash when I bump up the dose even on my HB stuff so good sign my estro is rising. I daily pin. 0.28 units a day. so there’s where im at so far. ive never used this carrier oil before now. it’s definitely less viscous but unfortunately I can tell when I pin. wouldn’t quite call it pip more like localized irritation. little redness in my trap and tender but goes away. (i pin traps delts quads and calfs) hoping my body is just getting used to the stuff as I brew with very little BA sometimes none in Test E. tren i use low concentration and max 3% ba. not sure his product recipe but i’m sensitive to solvents. i’ll post labs soon as they pop into my portal. thanks! tbc


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 7, 2021)

Why are you spamming our board? You told us all about your crazy good fortune being able to start you online career as a gear whore. Would be nice to keep all that shit in one spot. 
Your bloodwork is yours. Meaningless to anyone else unless you're going to post baseline bloods, bloods with a specific dose or pharm grade test, and then bloods with the same dose of ugl gear that you were taking the pharm grade test with.
Also, what's the protocol you are using when pulling blood? You're good with being viewed as full of shit? You made a few posts in your intro thread and then a few days later you start earning your keep with your pimp. You either have no self respect or you're laughing with your lame ass little group believing you're getting over on us here. Either way, I've got no use for you or you bullshit "Review".


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 7, 2021)

dude what ever you have to say doesn't affect me, if you don't want to accept the review kick rocks. youre idea of needing baseline labs first is dumb and makes no sense. what are you needing baseline labs for? are you needing justification for prescribing me meds? didn’t think so. what does matter is my labs on cycle. lol you guys will have any accuse to tear apart anyone who hasnt been jerking each other off on this page for s long as yourselves. nothing I do would be deemed as quality or of any importance. I have self respect youre nothing to me and your opinion doesnt matter to me. you think because youve been on an account here or a founder that you’re alpha, with your attitude and the way your demeanor…. not even beta. accept the review for what it is and leave me alone. or… dont. dont care. if my post is so offensive then remove them. dude just wanted a review and Im offering to help. i get free labs so nothing lost on my end. I told him and everyone else I homebrew and didnt even need the gear, so gear whore… yeah ok keep tossing around your cliche board slangs their laughable at best “ GeAr WhOrE 🥴” yall are some cry babies need to have your E2 checked. that being said ill move my input to a different board that isnt full of cock sucking crybabies with an inflated opinion on their selves. worse than meso here trying to be set records for the most pricks in one board


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 7, 2021)

What a great response insulting everyone on this board. I can't speak for everyone but I sure as hell trust your review. Please tell me what great board you are going to in order to finish your review you know so I can follow.


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 7, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> What a great response insulting everyone on this board. I can't speak for everyone but I sure as hell trust your review. Please tell me what great board you are going to in order to finish your review you know so I can follow.s


**edited out** sorry didn’t mean to exclude you. ive corrected. do you feel better now that you’re included in our discussion that didn’t involve you or is your **edited out** energy just that hard to contain you have to pour some into my post


----------



## TomJ (Oct 7, 2021)

Serious question, have you read the other 10 1-stop threads? So you understand why people are dismissive of this "review"? 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 7, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> **sarcastic cock sucking cry babies** sorry didn’t mean to exclude you. ive corrected. do you feel better now that you’re included in our discussion that didn’t involve you or is your little dick energy just that hard to contain you have to pour some into my post


Don't let the door hit you on the way out you **edited out**.


----------



## CJ (Oct 7, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> **** sorry didn’t mean to exclude you. ive corrected. do you feel better now that you’re included in our discussion that didn’t involve you or is your **** just that hard to contain you have to pour some into my post





lifter6973 said:


> Don't let the door hit you on the way out you ****


OK, we're even with the personal insults. Hopefully it ends here.

Thank you both.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 7, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> OK, we're even with the personal insults. Hopefully it ends here.
> 
> Thank you both.


My apologies. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 7, 2021)

wait a sec...you signed up on sept 19...it’s only October 7...since then you’ve gotten a sample and are ready to pull bloods ? I’m only speculating you could have ordered months ago I wouldn’t have any idea but something doesn’t add up...plus there’s like 10 new guys all of a sudden going on about how great they are...you should understand why people are skeptical


----------



## AlleyFox (Oct 7, 2021)

WTF is this garbage??? You have just debased yourself with this thread, shill. Why not go scoot back to iSarms or Anabolex where you are more at home.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 7, 2021)

__





						Free Gear From 1-Stop Domestic has landed
					

I can definitely say that an apology was given for the mistake.. I do apologize if my post has cause anyone any sort of backlash. I'm a review kinda guy. Whether it's Amazon or a brick and mortar store, I give feedback whenever I can everywhere I can  Thanks for the feedback brother!  Absolutely...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com
				




Signed up on 21st...receives pack on 24th..bloods tomorrow? This isn’t adding up at all.


----------



## Pooh6369 (Oct 7, 2021)

I wonder how Tazz keeps these new identities in order? With logins and passwords, rotate them give responses??
   Must be a full-time job!!!


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 7, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> I wonder how Tazz keeps these new identities in order? With logins and passwords, rotate them give responses??
> Must be a full-time job!!!


Spreadsheet?


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 7, 2021)

You guys think someone could be successful buying from Tazz and marking up 60 percent then selling under something like 1-Local-Best Stop Shop?


----------



## Pooh6369 (Oct 7, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> You guys think someone could be successful buying from Tazz and marking up 60 percent then selling under something like 1-Local-Best Stop Shop?


Maybe when Snake gets sick of him. I could resell it to him when I order from snake, for a 80% markup. But I'll give him free shipping for his loyalty!! Don't what to lose touch from such a great reseller. He's been around and established himself. I mean did you read the reviews of the new members??


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 7, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> wait a sec...you signed up on sept 19...it’s only October 7...since then you’ve gotten a sample and are ready to pull bloods ? I’m only speculating you could have ordered months ago I wouldn’t have any idea but something doesn’t add up...plus there’s like 10 new guys all of a sudden going on about how great they are...you should understand why people are skeptical


are  familiar with the pharmacokinetics of anabolics? testosterone specifically? say my pack lands on monday, I pin same day… maybe 2ml to front load. within 48 hours serum hormone concentration will spike. you can pull bloods within one week… IF…. IF youre already suppressed. if you are not then youd need to wait for your HPTA to shut down regular production so there is no spill over from endogenous when youre using exogenous T.  im on TRT pharma from my GP. well over a year, I can drop mine and pick up something else and within a week draw bloods. I get why people think im affiliated with taz or 1sd but im not and honestly dont care to prove otherwise. im just doin him a favor since I have access to free labs. I even offered to pay him for his products and he refused. It was just a promotion and I accepted. honestly thought it was a scam. but I have a safe drop spot so there is zero risk. I have access to mass spectrometry as well. take from this what you will. im not here to argue with anyone.


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 7, 2021)

also i never said they are good or bad. this batch he sent could be great and the next could be pure trash. it’s happened to me lots of times so thats why i HB. I even told him id most likely not be a customer and he sent anyways knowing I HB.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 7, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> are  familiar with the pharmacokinetics of anabolics? testosterone specifically? say my pack lands on monday, I pin same day… maybe 2ml to front load. within 48 hours serum hormone concentration will spike. you can pull bloods within one week… IF…. IF youre already suppressed. if you are not then youd need to wait for your HPTA to shut down regular production so there is no spill over from endogenous when youre using exogenous T.  im on TRT pharma from my GP. well over a year, I can drop mine and pick up something else and within a week draw bloods. I get why people think im affiliated with taz or 1sd but im not and honestly dont care to prove otherwise. im just doin him a favor since I have access to free labs. I even offered to pay him for his products and he refused. It was just a promotion and I accepted. honestly thought it was a scam. but I have a safe drop spot so there is zero risk. I have access to mass spectrometry as well. take from this what you will. im not here to argue with anyone.


That's not quite how it works. The esters still matter, and it will take approximately 4-5 half lives to saturate blood serum to peak concentration. The 48 hour number you provided is arbitrary and makes no reference to ester type. There are other factors at play as well, such as carrier oil, injection method, bolus vs micro dosing schedule, etc.

You wrote a bunch of words, but it's obvious you don't have a full understanding of how pharmacokinetics of AAS and esters work in there human body.

I won't flex my credentials on you, as that's not the point. Nor am I here to argue your legitimacy as a customer. Only chiming in to say that your understanding of how this works is not accurate.

Sure, you'll see something in blood work after 1 week, but it's a far less than ideal testing method for our purposes... nor will it tell you much regarding the quality of the product in question.

Good luck with your results.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> That's not quite how it works. The esters still matter, and it will take approximately 4-5 half lives to saturate blood serum to peak concentration. The 48 hour number you provided is arbitrary and makes no reference to ester type. There are other factors at play as well, such as carrier oil, injection method, bolus vs micro dosing schedule, etc.
> 
> You wrote a bunch of words, but it's obvious you don't have a full understanding of how pharmacokinetics of AAS and esters work in there human body.
> 
> ...


OP has it all figured out and besides everyone on this board is....well you know
Just kidding OP is tight with Tazz like Tazz is tight with Snake and OP is not here to argue or cough cough call names or anything


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 7, 2021)

go


Send0 said:


> That's not quite how it works. The esters still matter, and it will take approximately 4-5 half lives to saturate blood serum to peak concentration. The 48 hour number you provided is arbitrary and makes no reference to ester type. There are other factors at play as well, such as carrier oil, injection method, bolus vs micro dosing schedule, etc.
> 
> You wrote a bunch of words, but it's obvious you don't have a full understanding of how pharmacokinetics of AAS and esters work in there human body.
> 
> ...


go ahead and flex yours and ill flex mine. none of what you said applies to the situation. im very educated in PKs more so than just anabolics. im a BSN and work for a top endo practitioner who also happens to be a good friend of mine. if youd like to have a tele conference explaining how you’re incorrect id gladly accept. none of my variables are changing except the product being used, bloods after the required peak serum concentration time will show. the ester is the same as im using. the time necessary for serum concentration differs per ester but the expression of the homone will still present itself regardless of the longevity of administration. that like saying youd need to drink a 12 pack of beer every week for 12 weeks in order to tell you your bac. wrong. you need the adequate time for metabolizing products to express their effects. 1cc of test will present and reflect a serum concentration within 48 hours regardless of if the administration time was 2 weeks or 2 months. so long as bloods are drawn within a time period that didnt fall outside its trough. or its half-life. OR before its peak. Again, if youd like to flex credentials Im down. thanks for your input


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 7, 2021)

ill


lifter6973 said:


> OP has it all figured out and besides everyone on this board is....well you know
> Just kidding OP is tight with Tazz like Tazz is tight with Snake and OP is not here to argue or cough cough call names or anything


ill call names im not above stooping to this boards levels. its entertaining at best.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 7, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> go
> 
> go ahead and flex yours and ill flex mine. none of what you said applies to the situation. im very educated in PKs more so than just anabolics. im a BSN and work for a top endo practitioner who also happens to be a good friend of mine. if youd like to have a tele conference explaining how you’re incorrect id gladly accept. none of my variables are changing except the product being used, bloods after the required peak serum concentration time will show. the ester is the same as im using. the time necessary for serum concentration differs per ester but the expression of the homone will still present itself regardless of the longevity of administration. that like saying youd need to drink a 12 pack of beer every week for 12 weeks in order to tell you your bac. wrong. you need the adequate time for metabolizing products to express their effects. 1cc of test will present and reflect a serum concentration within 48 hours regardless of if the administration time was 2 weeks or 2 months. so long as bloods are drawn within a time period that didnt fall outside its trough. or its half-life. OR before its peak. Again, if youd like to flex credentials Im down. thanks for your input


Sure, set up the meeting. I'm happy to talk to them about your use of UGL anabolics and discuss testing procedures on a peer level.


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Sure, set up the meeting. I'm happy to talk to them about your use of UGL anabolics and discuss testing procedures on a peer level.


no problem, lets see the credentials


----------



## Send0 (Oct 7, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> no problem, lets see the credentials


I said I'm not here to do that... I don't like to publicly leave clues as to who I am on a forum that discusses use of illegal AAS... but I'm happy to discuss with your endo on a peer level. You're welcome to PM me the video conference details.

You made the offer, so I took you up on it in good faith.

In any case, good luck with your results. I say this sincerely.


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 7, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> wait a sec...you signed up on sept 19...it’s only October 7...since then you’ve gotten a sample and are ready to pull bloods ? I’m only speculating you could have ordered months ago I wouldn’t have any idea but something doesn’t add up...plus there’s like 10 new guys all of a sudden going on about how great they are...you should understand why people are skeptical


most of tazz's aliases/dick riders showed up around Sept. 19th.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 7, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> ill
> 
> ill call names im not above stooping to this boards levels. its entertaining at best.


We know brah, you already did and you referenced all members of this board yet you don't want to argue.
Sorry brah but with me, you are SOL when you shit on people who haven't said a peep to you not to mention I am one to take offense when some random person like you calls the real bros on this board names.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 7, 2021)

Works for top endo who is a close friend but takes a sample from a stranger...you can’t make this shit up


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 7, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Works for top endo who is a close friend but takes a sample from a stranger...you can’t make this shit up


The top endo is the guy who recommended Tazz though. Something tells me OP doesn't mean endocrinologist.


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I said I'm not here to do that... I don't like to publicly leave clues as to who I am on a forum that discusses use of illegal AAS... but I'm happy to discuss with your endo on a peer level. You're welcome to PM me the video conference details.
> 
> You made the offer, so I took you up on it in good faith.
> 
> In any case, good luck with your results. I say this sincerely.


your credentials wont jeopardize your anonymity, you're worried about a picture but will teleconference with my endo to try and jeopardize me about something he knows im doing and is perfectly ok with? you’re assuming you're calling a bluff and indirectly contradict yourself doing so. your furnish and ill follow through


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 7, 2021)

@Send0 send him a dick pic


----------



## Send0 (Oct 7, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> your credentials wont jeopardize your anonymity, you're worried about a picture but will teleconference with my endo to try and jeopardize me about something he knows im doing and is perfectly ok with? you’re assuming you're calling a bluff and indirectly contradict yourself doing so. your furnish and ill follow through


You made an offer, I accepted, now you don't want to do it.

That's fine. As I said, I was never here to call you out or question your legitimacy as a customer. My original post was intended to help you get the most out of your testing, but I can see now how I was wrong to offer any insight to you.

I sincerely apologize for being helpful. Again good luck with your results, and I'll exit your thread now.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 7, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> @Send0 send him a dick pic


ROFL.. are those my credentials now? 😂

I swear, you post one pic that includes your legs... and all people look at is your D 😂


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> You made an offer, I accepted, now you don't want to do it.
> 
> That's fine. As I said, I was never here to call you out or question your legitimacy as a customer. My original post was intended to help you get the most out of your testing, but I can see now how I was wrong to offer any insight to you.
> 
> I sincerely apologize for being helpful. Again good luck with your results, and I'll exit your thread now.


what I expected. take care.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 7, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> ill
> 
> ill call names im not above stooping to this boards levels. its entertaining at best.


Sooo what you are saying is your pharma test will still be in your system on this test then…

Edit

Being that you pin everyday for the past year


----------



## TomJ (Oct 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> ROFL.. are those my credentials now? 😂
> 
> I swear, you post one pic that includes your legs... and all people look at is your D 😂


it took up a significant portion of the picture....


----------



## Send0 (Oct 7, 2021)

TomJ said:


> it took up a significant portion of the picture....


How many sendos tall was the image height, compared to the number of sendos that little sendo took up? 🤣


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 7, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Sooo what you are saying is your pharma test will still be in your system on this test then…
> 
> Edit
> 
> Being that you pin everyday for the past year


after a week of stopping my gear my labs came back at 316ng/dl im pinning daily for therapeutic .09 units a day right at 160mg total mg administered over 7 days. switching to 500mg split daily will yield an elevated serum total test if product is of at least reasonable quality/concentration. everyone is acting like I’m claiming his product is a one and I’m not all I’m doing is offering to take his product get labs and post it. Nothing more nothing less everyone else has animosity and came looking for hostility. I’m not here for drama but seems that’s all anyone here wanted. I know what my blood work looks like using testosterones at different dosages. I know what my blood work shows after cessation of my own product and I know what my blood work will show if his product is any good. why is that such a hard pill for people to swallow I’m not asking for anyone To except or believe anything I’m saying or doing I don’t expect anyone to believe I’m reputable or trust worthy. The simple fact is he posted looking for someone to run his gear and I accept it I’m able to get blood work done and post results does that mean his product is good? No. He could easily send a few good packs and then the rest be a underdosed or poor quality it’s very possible. all I’m doing is following through with what I said I would do.


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> ROFL.. are those my credentials now? 😂
> 
> I swear, you post one pic that includes your legs... and all people look at is your D 😂


fine with me I’ve seen thousands of them before I got into my endocrinologist office I worked at the ER I’ve seen several dicks. I can assure you I’m not easily embarrassed and can provide a couple dick pics of my own.


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 7, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> The top endo is the guy who recommended Tazz though. Something tells me OP doesn't mean endocrinologist.


OP does mean endocrinologist.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 7, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> you can pull bloods within one week… IF…. IF youre already suppressed. if you are not then youd need to wait for your HPTA to shut down regular production so there is no spill over from endogenous when youre using exogenous T.  im on TRT pharma from my GP. well over a year, I can drop mine and pick up something else and within a week draw bloods.


How is there a concern for spillover from endogenous test (without an ester of course).... but no spillover from exogenous test (with a cypionate ester that has a 5-day half-life)?


----------



## Send0 (Oct 7, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> How is there a concern for spillover from endogenous test (without an ester of course).... but no spillover from exogenous test (with a cypionate ester that has a 5-day half-life)?


Replying for the pharmacokinetics 🙄.

Would you say that it would take roughly 20-25 days for it to be completely out of system... with about 60% of it being gone by around day 7, and 70-80% of it being gone by day 14?

Meaning, 40% would still be in system on day 7, and between 20-30% would still remain by day 14? Or is the half life math I was taught in school completely wrong? 😎


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 7, 2021)

Your a stranger..  If you were we’ll known then maybe people would give a shit what tests or gear your taking . Right now u just look like another shill who’s promoting some ugl that no one uses here


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 7, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> How is there a concern for spillover from endogenous test (without an ester of course).... but no spillover from exogenous test (with a cypionate ester that has a 5-day half-life)?


because the Pharmacokinetics of daily pinning vs endogenous. my last bloods prior to this was 900s. ive since stopped my own and switched. had labs that show low 300s now after staring new brand with labs itll show, if good quality, an elevated serum T. serum levels will fluctuate based on quantity administered. daily pins will clear faster than weekly or biweekly administration. the associated half life is with a set amount of X amount of drug. serum levels don’t always reflect that which is what pharmacokinetics is about.


Bro Bundy said:


> Your a stranger..  If you were we’ll known then maybe people would give a shit what tests or gear your taking . Right now u just look like another shill who’s promoting some ugl that no one uses here


again… idc if anyone cares. I get im not reputable because im not known but im not saying “HEY EVERYONE BUY HIS STUFF ITS THE BEST ON THE MARKET ITS BETTER THAN PHARMA BLA BLA BLA BLA” all Im doing is what was asked of me. think im affiliated? cool, think im fake? cool.. think my labs are fake? cool. wont buy from him? cool! i dont care. if anyone else would have asked it id done the same for them. im not going to just inject myself with just anything anyone has. I PERSONALLY HAD IT TESTED in our lab with mass spectrometry, don't believe that either? dont. idc. im not defending or repping for him. what im am vouching for is the bottles I have. the next may be shit. and if so idc because  I homebrew and he knows that and about 99.9% chance of me buying from him isn’t happening. premades are too much when I can brew my own and have been for years. Do I buy premades? yes rarely my guy doesn’t have some powders but its very rare and if he doesn’t he typically has premades. take from it what you want. idc either way. this boards opinion of me doesnt matter either. my reputation here isn’t important to me. I know what I say is the truth and thats what matters to me.


----------



## Pooh6369 (Oct 7, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Works for top endo who is a close friend but takes a sample from a stranger...you can’t make this shit



Maybe he meant top endomorph?


----------



## Send0 (Oct 7, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> because the Pharmacokinetics of daily pinning vs endogenous. my last bloods prior to this was 900s. ive since stopped my own and switched. had labs that show low 300s now after staring new brand with labs itll show, if good quality, an elevated serum T. serum levels will fluctuate based on quantity administered. daily pins will clear faster than weekly or biweekly administration. the associated half life is with a set amount of X amount of drug. serum levels don’t always reflect that which is what pharmacokinetics is about.
> 
> again… idc if anyone cares. I get im not reputable because im not known but im not saying “HEY EVERYONE BUY HIS STUFF ITS THE BEST ON THE MARKET ITS BETTER THAN PHARMA BLA BLA BLA BLA” all Im doing is what was asked of me. think im affiliated? cool, think im fake? cool.. think my labs are fake? cool. wont buy from him? cool! i dont care. if anyone else would have asked it id done the same for them. im not going to just inject myself with just anything anyone has. I PERSONALLY HAD IT TESTED in our lab with mass spectrometry, don't believe that either? dont. idc. im not defending or repping for him. what im am vouching for is the bottles I have. the next may be shit. and if so idc because  I homebrew and he knows that and about 99.9% chance of me buying from him isn’t happening. premades are too much when I can brew my own and have been for years. Do I buy premades? yes rarely my guy doesn’t have some powders but its very rare and if he doesn’t he typically has premades. take from it what you want. idc either way. this boards opinion of me doesnt matter either. my reputation here isn’t important to me. I know what I say is the truth and thats what matters to me.


I believe you. I did quite a bit of lab tech work in college. Can you share the report generated from the mass spectrometry testing? That would be pretty cool to see.

Be sure it includes the testing date, sample size, and actual spectrometry output. I'm sure the guys here would appreciate the transparency of the report generated, and it would go a long way squashing some of their concerns.

I know I like seeing that type of data, but I'm a bit of a nerd like that. 🤓


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 7, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> this boards opinion of me doesnt matter either. my reputation here isn’t important to me. I know what I say is the truth and thats what matters to me.


I’ll get back to the pharmakinetics a little later but your reputation doesn’t matter to you because you know you say the truth. 

You realize it’s the Internet. You could be lying, telling the truth whatever. You could be @Tazz. You could be anyone. 

And right there, you pointed out the obvious. Without a reputation here, your opinions and your log don’t mean fuck. Why bother. Take your free gear and go.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I believe you. I did quite a bit of lab tech work in college. Can you share the report generated from the mass spectrometry testing? That would be pretty cool to see.
> 
> Be sure it includes the testing date, sample size, and actual spectrometry output. I'm sure the guys here would appreciate the transparency of the report generated, and it would go a long way squashing some of their concerns.
> 
> I know I like seeing that type of data, but I'm a bit of a nerd like that. 🤓


He is lying. He may have access to mass spec. But I assure you he hasn’t had his freebie tested. No way. Let’s see what he can say about it. 

Let’s see if it’ll be:
“Idc if you believe me” vs. just simply posting the results like you requested.


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I believe you. I did quite a bit of lab tech work in college. Can you share the report generated from the mass spectrometry testing? That would be pretty cool to see.
> 
> Be sure it includes the testing date, sample size, and actual spectrometry output. I'm sure the guys here would appreciate the transparency of the report generated, and it would go a long way squashing some of their concerns.
> 
> I know I like seeing that type of data, but I'm a bit of a nerd like that. 🤓


im sure the guys here would also appreciate analytics they don’t understand. sample size is standard and irrelevant. you should know that if you have such credentials. if youd like a printout im more than happy to accommodate. BUT… honestly I have no desire to prove anything to anyone on this board. if YOU would like to see it you can come to the board I post on when I do my update. ill PM you when I upload and you can see the GC/MS report along with my labs. if you’re so interested in everyone  having access to the report then youre also welcome to save and post here. Or…. dont 🤷🏻‍♂️ i dont care.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 7, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> im sure the guys here would also appreciate analytics they don’t understand. sample size is standard and irrelevant. you should know that if you have such credentials. if youd like a printout im more than happy to accommodate. BUT… honestly I have no desire to prove anything to anyone on this board. if YOU would like to see it you can come to the board I post on when I do my update. ill PM you when I upload and you can see the GC/MS report along with my labs. if you’re so interested in everyone  having access to the report then youre also welcome to save and post here. Or…. dont 🤷🏻‍♂️ i dont care.


That would be cool. 

The point about sample size is that I wanted the guys to see the full report, and not just a portion of the output, that way they could see you weren't hiding anything. I understand what's relevant, and I would understand why someone wouldn't bother posting that... however it would seem suspicious to have things missing to those who have never done this themselves. 

Send the link when you have it.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 7, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> im sure the guys here would also appreciate analytics they don’t understand. sample size is standard and irrelevant. you should know that if you have such credentials. if youd like a printout im more than happy to accommodate. BUT… honestly I have no desire to prove anything to anyone on this board. if YOU would like to see it you can come to the board I post on when I do my update. ill PM you when I upload and you can see the GC/MS report along with my labs. if you’re so interested in everyone  having access to the report then youre also welcome to save and post here. Or…. dont 🤷🏻‍♂️ i dont care.


You said you already had it analyzed. Just post it up. Easy to do.


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 7, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He is lying. He may have access to mass spec. But I assure you he hasn’t had his freebie tested. No way. Let’s see what he can say about it.
> 
> Let’s see if it’ll be:
> “Idc if you believe me” vs. just simply posting the results like you requested.


dont call me a liar *edit out* you dont know me. just because you’ll shove a needle in your ass without knowing whats in it doesn't mean I will. I use what I freely have access to. youre not justified and your opinion is shit. even after posting youll be the first *edit out* saying its fake. fuck you and your opinion im not a liar.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 7, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> dont call me a liar mother fucker you dont know me. just because you’ll shove a needle in your ass without knowing whats in it doesn't mean I will. I use what I freely have access to. youre not justified and your opinion is shit. even after posting youll be the first idiot cock sucker saying its fake. fuck you and your opinion im not a liar. piece of shit


You. Are. A. Liar. 

What are you going to do? Hmmm.  NOTHING.


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> That would be cool.
> 
> The point about sample size is that I wanted the guys to see the full report, and not just a portion of the output, that way they could see you weren't hiding anything. I understand what's relevant, and I would understand why someone wouldn't bother posting that... however it would seem suspicious to have things missing to those who have never done this themselves.
> 
> Send the link when you have it.


what would I have to hide this is not my gear this isnt my stuff im not trying to sell it. suspicion is again irrelevant to me. Ill post the results and anyone who is interested is free to access it. dont care who or who doesnt see it agree with it or whatever else or any combination of anything anyone can come up with.


----------



## CJ (Oct 7, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> dont call me a liar *edit out* you dont know me. just because you’ll shove a needle in your ass without knowing whats in it doesn't mean I will. I use what I freely have access to. youre not justified and your opinion is shit. even after posting youll be the first *edit out* saying its fake. fuck you and your opinion im not a liar.


I edited out the personal insults. Again, please refrain from childish name calling.


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 7, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You. Are. A. Liar.
> 
> What are you going to do? Hmmm.  NOTHING.


ok key board warrior. *you’re right. nothing. *


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 7, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> ok key board warrior. *you’re right. nothing. *


So…. The results??? You were going to post them?


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 7, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I edited out the personal insults. Again, please refrain from childish name calling.


childish name calling… i think calling someone a liar based off of their personal interpretation is childish… he thinks im a liar i think hes. sounds pretty equal to me 🤷🏻‍♂️ name calling is name calling.


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 7, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So…. The results??? You were going to post them?


not for you 🥰


----------



## mugzy (Oct 7, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> im sure the guys here would also appreciate analytics they don’t understand. sample size is standard and irrelevant. you should know that if you have such credentials. if youd like a printout im more than happy to accommodate. BUT… honestly I have no desire to prove anything to anyone on this board. if YOU would like to see it you can come to the board I post on when I do my update. ill PM you when I upload and you can see the GC/MS report along with my labs. if you’re so interested in everyone  having access to the report then youre also welcome to save and post here. Or…. dont 🤷🏻‍♂️ i dont care.


I personally don't care about tests or bloods. Just curious about the comment you will post on another forum you frequent. Do you use a different name on that forum than you did here?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 7, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> childish name calling… i think calling someone a liar based off of their personal interpretation is childish… he thinks im a liar i think hes. sounds pretty equal to me 🤷🏻‍♂️ name calling is name calling.


Post the results up and I’ll personally ask a mod to remove “liar”. Mr. “I don’t care whatcha think about me” is pretty sensitive to being called a liar.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 7, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> because the Pharmacokinetics of daily pinning vs endogenous. my last bloods prior to this was 900s. ive since stopped my own and switched. had labs that show low 300s now after staring new brand with labs itll show, if good quality, an elevated serum T. serum levels will fluctuate based on quantity administered. daily pins will clear faster than weekly or biweekly administration. the associated half life is with a set amount of X amount of drug. serum levels don’t always reflect that which is what pharmacokinetics is about.
> 
> again… idc if anyone cares. I get im not reputable because im not known but im not saying “HEY EVERYONE BUY HIS STUFF ITS THE BEST ON THE MARKET ITS BETTER THAN PHARMA BLA BLA BLA BLA” all Im doing is what was asked of me. think im affiliated? cool, think im fake? cool.. think my labs are fake? cool. wont buy from him? cool! i dont care. if anyone else would have asked it id done the same for them. im not going to just inject myself with just anything anyone has. I PERSONALLY HAD IT TESTED in our lab with mass spectrometry, don't believe that either? dont. idc. im not defending or repping for him. what im am vouching for is the bottles I have. the next may be shit. and if so idc because  I homebrew and he knows that and about 99.9% chance of me buying from him isn’t happening. premades are too much when I can brew my own and have been for years. Do I buy premades? yes rarely my guy doesn’t have some powders but its very rare and if he doesn’t he typically has premades. take from it what you want. idc either way. this boards opinion of me doesnt matter either. my reputation here isn’t important to me. I know what I say is the truth and thats what matters to me.


What are your thoughts on his prices?


----------



## TomJ (Oct 7, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> what would I have to hide this is not my gear this isnt my stuff im not trying to sell it. suspicion is again irrelevant to me. Ill post the results and anyone who is interested is free to access it. dont care who or who doesnt see it agree with it or whatever else or any combination of anything anyone can come up with.


They aren't calling you a liar because of the gear at all. 

They are calling BS on your mass spec story. 

Just post the results and prove them wrong. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 7, 2021)

feel free to delete my account. im not refraining from shit when ive experienced nothing but hostility. if youre a piece of shit then you’re a piece of shit. ill pm you @Send0 my protonmail when I post if you’re interested in the report. I wouldn’t post shit here to save my soul. if it makes its way here then cool. you fellas have successfully ran me off, congratulations. 🎉  loggin out ✌️


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 7, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> What are your thoughts on his prices?


they are too high for my liking. and i know plenty of reputable places that are cheaper. especially if the product really is snakes.yes its a markup. that’s the game. if he allows him to piggy back on his name thats their business. not mine.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 8, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> What are your thoughts on his prices?


I mean, if he's not a shill and just scooped the free gear he probably hasn't seen his price list. 

For those that don't know, it's $120 a vial of test e 250. Damn near pharma pricing.


Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 8, 2021)

TomJ said:


> I mean, if he's not a shill and just scooped the free gear he probably hasn't seen his price list.
> 
> For those that don't know, it's $120 a vial of test e 250. Damn near pharma pricing.
> 
> ...


My pharma shit is cheaper lol


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 8, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> im sure the guys here would also appreciate analytics they don’t understand. sample size is standard and irrelevant. you should know that if you have such credentials. if youd like a printout im more than happy to accommodate. BUT… honestly I have no desire to prove anything to anyone on this board. if YOU would like to see it you can come to the board I post on when I do my update. ill PM you when I upload and you can see the GC/MS report along with my labs. if you’re so interested in everyone  having access to the report then youre also welcome to save and post here. Or…. dont 🤷🏻‍♂️ i dont care.


Just post it smart guy (in your mind). More people understand analytics than you think. The ability to read and understand a mass spec report is not difficult.


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

TomJ said:


> They aren't calling you a liar because of the gear at all.
> 
> They are calling BS on your mass spec story.
> 
> ...


im going to. just not here now because being called a liar. im not stupid I know why he is calling me a liar, I can read. if your buddy send0 wants to share with you thats fine. but im not interested.


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> My pharma shit is cheaper lol


I home brew.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 8, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> dont call me a liar *edit out* you dont know me. just because you’ll shove a needle in your ass without knowing whats in it doesn't mean I will. I use what I freely have access to. youre not justified and your opinion is shit. even after posting youll be the first *edit out* saying its fake. fuck you and your opinion im not a liar.


I think you are lying. Don't be a liar. It isn't a good look.


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Just post it smart guy (in your mind). More people understand analytics than you think. The ability to read and understand a mass spec report is not difficult.


a MS report is black and white. its not rocket science.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 8, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> I home brew.


Well that’s def cheaper.


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I think you are lying. Don't be a liar. It isn't a good look.


Im not triggered, im not a liar and wont stand to be called one.


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Well that’s def cheaper.


much.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 8, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> a MS report is black and white. its not rocket science.


Which is why it should be really easy to just post it. 

Please don’t run away. We want you to stay and like us. It’s important.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 8, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Which is why it should be really easy to just post it.
> 
> Please don’t run away. We want you to stay and like us. It’s important.


I agree. I want this very smart guy that is not a liar to like me. Only then will I be complete. Well actually I will be complete after that and after I see his mass spec report.


----------



## mugzy (Oct 8, 2021)

No answer for me? Hmm...

Just know this the staff member in the picture below pushing a source, that's shady as hell. You won't see a mod do that shit here ever.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 8, 2021)

mugzy said:


> No answer for me? Hmm...


What is the other forum?


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

Which is why it should be really easy


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Which is why it should be really easy to just post it.
> 
> Please don’t run away. We want you to stay and like us. It’s important.


im good thanks though.


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

mugzy said:


> No answer for me? Hmm...


what was the question?


----------



## TomJ (Oct 8, 2021)

mugzy said:


> No answer for me? Hmm...
> 
> Just know this the staff member in the picture below pushing a source, that's shady as hell. You won't see a mod do that shit here ever.
> 
> View attachment 14134


isnt this the guy that gets shit on all over meso?


----------



## mugzy (Oct 8, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> what was the question?


I personally don't care about tests or bloods. Just curious about the comment you will post on another forum you frequent. Do you use a different name on that forum than you did here?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 8, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> Which is why it should be really easy
> 
> im good thanks though.


I guess this is farewell then. 

Say goodbye, Chromie. 




Goodbye Chromie.


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

mugzy said:


> I personally don't care about tests or bloods. Just curious about the comment you will post on another forum you frequent. Do you use a different name on that forum than you did here?


no, ive not even created an account there, I talked to taz and he said for me to post on Isarms. ive never heard of it before. i’ll probably use the same name there for convenience and to avoid mistaken identity. I had tried to make an account previously but having an issue registering the account. I don’t frequent any board. literally the day I make this account i seen the post from taz. thought it was bs but was like 🤷🏻‍♂️ i have a safe drop an alias its free… he needs a review and i have free lab access. if it was fake then oh well if it was real then im suppling a service not hurting myself none. or losing anything. i didnt mean to ignore your message i didnt see it.


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I guess this is farewell then.
> 
> Say goodbye, Chromie.
> 
> ...


you’re so annoying dude. keep it up im sure youre loving it


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 8, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> you’re so annoying dude. keep it up im sure youre loving it


Sorry @Tazz


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Sorry @Tazz


im not affiliated.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 8, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> im not affiliated.


Shhh… we know… we know… it’s ok…


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 8, 2021)

mugzy said:


> No answer for me? Hmm...
> 
> Just know this the staff member in the picture below pushing a source, that's shady as hell. You won't see a mod do that shit here ever.
> 
> View attachment 14134


oh, that shit board


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> oh, that shit board


cant be as bad as here.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 8, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> cant be as bad as here.


You seem to all of a sudden really care what this forum thinks about you.


----------



## mugzy (Oct 8, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> cant be as bad as here.


You will find out. the only posters there are the mods and steroid pushers. The forum is dead with little activity otherwise.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2021)

mugzy said:


> No answer for me? Hmm...
> 
> Just know this the staff member in the picture below pushing a source, that's shady as hell. You won't see a mod do that shit here ever.
> 
> View attachment 14134


Hahahahaha gemelli lol


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

mugzy said:


> You will find out. the only posters there are the mods and steroid pushers. The forum is dead with little activity otherwise.


thanks for the heads up. im just going there to publish results. don’t plan to use it other than that.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> cant be as bad as here.


We’re the worst


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> We’re the worst


ive noticed. thanks.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> ive noticed. thanks.


At the end this is all your fault .. If u went about this in a different way you would have had different responses..


----------



## AlleyFox (Oct 8, 2021)

Time for some popcorn. @ironbender91 what are you really hiding?


----------



## 69nites (Oct 8, 2021)

So basically you're going to whatever board the guy that gave you free gear tells you to to pimp his gear?

I hope he's at least giving you a cut or you're the cheapest shill of all time.


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> At the end this is all your fault .. If u went about this in a different way you would have had different responses..


really? my fault? 😂 what ever you say Al Bundy 🤡


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> really? my fault? 😂 what ever you say Al Bundy 🤡


Al bundy scored 4 touchdowns in one game what the fuck did you do ? Make a fool
Of yourself on a body building board ?? Who’s the real clown


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> really? my fault? 😂 what ever you say Al Bundy 🤡





69nites said:


> So basically you're going to whatever board the guy that gave you free gear tells you to to pimp his gear?
> 
> I hope he's at least giving you a cut or you're the cheapest shill of all time.


sure, its his product. ill review it where he wants me to.


----------



## AlleyFox (Oct 8, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> really? my fault? 😂 what ever you say Al Bundy 🤡


Your attitude isn't helping you at all, and I am calling BS.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 8, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> really? my fault? 😂 what ever you say Al Bundy 🤡


He was being kind. You rolled in here like a total blowhard asshole.

That’s how we all knew you were full of shit.


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

AlleyFox said:


> Your attitude isn't helping you at all, and I am calling BS.


my attitude is justified call whatever or whomever you'd like lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2021)

And yes it’s your fault .. nobody here knows you so you can take your free gear and bs lab test and stick them real far up in your ass.. No one just wastes their time making threads for no reason .. shill ass fucks


----------



## AlleyFox (Oct 8, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> sure, its his product. ill review it where he wants me to.


Then the best place to do that review is over on Gemelli's forum. So why not do that?


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He was being kind. You rolled in here like a total blowhard asshole.
> 
> That’s how we all knew you were full of shit.


i rolled in here with an honest review that y’all wouldn’t accept because i wont stroke your dicks. and ive not been here long enough


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> i rolled in here with an honest review that y’all wouldn’t accept because i wont stroke your dicks. and ive not been here long enough


That’s right u have not been here long enough for anyone to give a fuck about your review .. about the only thing you have said correct


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> And yes it’s your fault .. nobody here knows you so you can take your free gear and bs lab test and stick them real far up in your ass.. No one just wastes their time making threads for no reason .. shill ass fucks


your mom is a shill fuck swing off my nuts Al get a life with the 4td im bored with yall losers


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> your mom is a shill fuck swing off my nuts Al get a life with the 4td im bored with yall losers


No I don’t thing so I’m just gonna keep fucking with you


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> That’s right u have not been here long enough for anyone to give a fuck about your review .. about the only thing you have said correct


no one gives a fuck what yall care about or want to see


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> no one gives a fuck what yall care about or want to see


Did taz make you swallow ?


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> No I don’t thing so I’m just gonna keep fucking with you


dont thing so? your illiteracy solidifies your stupidity


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> dont thing so? your illiteracy solidifies your stupidity


Tell us again how the gear is g2g or legit or genuine you cunt shill


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2021)

Did gemelli send you lol


----------



## AlleyFox (Oct 8, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> dont thing so? your illiteracy solidifies your stupidity


Your spelling is getting lousy now and you are getting triggered!!!


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Did taz make you swallow ?





Bro Bundy said:


> Tell us again how the gear is g2g or legit or genuine you cunt shill


are you mad you abuse gear and cant make gains?  maybe the dick you suck for yours is under dosed because you sucking skills are as poor as your literacy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> are you mad you abuse gear and cant make gains?  maybe the dick you suck for yours is under dosed because you sucking skills are as poor as your literacy


Ya I look horrible you should post a pic to show us what a real bb looks like .


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

AlleyFox said:


> Your spelling is getting lousy now and you are getting triggered!!!


my spelling is fine, i was quoting him with his poor spelling. TrIgGeReD!!!!!!


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Ya I look horrible you should post a pic to show us what a real bb looks like .


my avatar is the only one whos actually of themself. that iv seen im not a bb just enjoy the lifestyle.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> my spelling is fine, i was quoting him with his poor spelling. TrIgGeReD!!!!!!


My spelling can suck but at least I have etiquette..I don’t just walk into a place unknown and make a complete dickhead of myself .. good job I’m sure everyone is waiting on your review


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> my avatar is the only one whos actually of themself. that iv seen im not a bb just enjoy the lifestyle.


You look like a very annoying guy


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> My spelling can suck but at least I have etiquette..I don’t just walk into a place unknown and make a complete dickhead of myself .. good job I’m sure everyone is waiting on your review


apparently you are really illiterate. you have ZERO etiquette. thats a joke lol yall forced me into a corner and then are surprised im on the defense?


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> You look like a very annoying guy


oooooooh Allllllllllll!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> apparently you are really illiterate. you have ZERO etiquette. thats a joke lol yall forced me into a corner and then are surprised im on the defense?


Tell me again why anyone cares about your review or why should they and ill leave
U alone


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> You look like a very annoying guy


its past my bedtime. got lives to save tomorrow. if you’re ever in my neck of the woods you shoud total your car and come visit me on the trauma floor so I can hook you up with *lots of hugs and kisses. 😉 I can afford a point on my  license for the right individual. but im PRN so be sure to plan ahead so I know when to be there.


Bro Bundy said:


> Tell me again why anyone cares about your review or why should they and ill leave
> U alone


ive said it 100 times they shouldn't and i don't care if they do. im not pushing anything.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2021)

Ok bender keep it in you and I’ll see you later


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 8, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> And yes it’s your fault .. nobody here knows you so you can take your free gear and bs lab test and stick them real far up in your ass.. No one just wastes their time making threads for no reason .. shill ass fucks


Here is the gif to go with Bundy post on OP


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Ok bender keep it in you and I’ll see you later


I can only hope.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 8, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> its past my bedtime. got lives to save tomorrow. if you’re ever in my neck of the woods you shoud total your car and come visit me on the trauma floor so I can hook you up with an “accidental” nosocomial infection 😉 I can afford a point on my  license for the right individual. but im PRN so be sure to plan ahead so I know when to be there.
> 
> ive said it 100 times they shouldn't and i don't care if they do. im not pushing anything.


Bye bye. I believe you won’t just leave on your own. You’re gonna catch a ban for this post. Nice meeting you. You’re an asset to the community. A real delight.


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

deleting this account now. bye everyone it has been my pleasure.


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Bye bye. I believe you won’t just leave on your own. You’re gonna catch a ban for this post. Nice meeting you. You’re an asset to the community. A real delight.


sure hope so, but youre wrong im looking now how to delete the account.


----------



## mugzy (Oct 8, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> sure hope so, but youre wrong im looking now how to delete the account.


You do not have that option.


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

mugzy said:


> You do not have that option.


ok wanna proceed with a ban? id appreciate it so I dont get anymore emails. if not I can just send all to spam.


----------



## sfw509 (Oct 8, 2021)

Ironbender91,

Just doing a quick search of my own as to who tazz is. Based on what I saw on isarms:

On February 25, 2021 he introduced himself as the new head rep for 1 stop.

On February 26, 2021 a vip member states it took a lot of work to get him on the forum and that he does not just jump on any board.

In a different thread on March 14, 2021 he states 1 stop is running a "rare" promotion where they are giving out free gear.

Based on tazz's actions since he joined here, it seems like his business model has changed. He became a member and quickly started to giving away free product in exchange for reviews. All of the members who received free product joined within days of him.

Understand that in the short time I have been a member of this board I have not seen someone so aggressively attempt to gain a name for themselves or hand out as much free product as he has.  Many of the pictures of his product and batch tests posted here are the same ones he posted there months ago. which makes me wonder how much product he actually moves if he is using the same picures.

Though I can't speak for the other members here, this seemingly overt contradiction of his practices on isarms should make anyone on this board suspicious of his intentions. And by extension, calls into question the reviews of the products themselves.

Be safe.


----------



## Tazz (Oct 8, 2021)

Hello everyone! It’s the man of the hour!


----------



## Tazz (Oct 8, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Ironbender91,
> 
> Just doing a quick search of my own as to who tazz is. Based on what I saw on isarms:
> 
> ...



Feb 26. “To get on board with the source”, not on the forums.

I repped Steroidify for almost 5 years before transitioning.

We gave away to 4 members, 2 bottles to each member. 

There’s another domestic here that gave out more than us.

We did a giveaway as we can’t sponsor here.

It’s quite funny at the comments “nobody will buy from you”. 

In fact, 6 did today from this board alone. 



Carry on….


----------



## ironbender91 (Oct 8, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Ironbender91,
> 
> Just doing a quick search of my own as to who tazz is. Based on what I saw on isarms:
> 
> ...


thanks for the post. someone finally with a little decency. some things to me seem questionable and i’m not trying to verify or enforce any opinion on him or his products as a whole. simply what i have in my possession. ive even said that its very likely that its good now but could send out 💩 later. I dont know this person his intentions or anything. ive even said not to listen to my review as its mine only. im not promoting him or his gear or snakes gear or whoever it is. just reviewing what I received


----------



## Yano (Oct 8, 2021)

OK now I recognize at least one of the names on this post from other places that Gemelli kid from a few videos on youtube. Scrawny greasy crack head looking mother fucker always sitting in front of a stack of shoes like a teen age rapper. He don't seem to me to be the trust worthy type by a longshot.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 8, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> sure hope so, but youre wrong im looking now how to delete the account.


I honestly wish things hadn't deteriorated like they have and I apologize for my part in helping things get where they are. I have to admit that I'm jaded when it comes to things of this nature, ironbender. If I'm to take you at your word, and I'm going to try or at least make this post from the perspective of what I think a post would look like from somehow who believes what you've said up to now. I hope that you can do the same when it comes to looking at things from my perspective?

From what you say you are new to the online steroid and bodybuilding Community? "Noob" is not a derogatory term. It's used to describe someone like yourself. It has to be a bit overwhelming for a new guy to navigate through the different forums trying to figure out what is legit and what isn't. 

With Instagram and different groups on Facebook there is even more territory to try and take in.  The group at Anabolex, evolutionary, I-Sarms, and other places. You obviously are an intelligent guy. Perhaps you don't know the backround of Gemelli, Rick Rock, and the others.  

As far as Tazz is concerned, or anyone attempting to make money in this thing. Testing product that comes from the guy with a vested interest in that product means very little. We've seen it in all the scams perpetrated on members of the Community. 

Lets take Generic GH...it could be gear..whatever it is. A vendor shows up and hands out free samples to staff or a select group of individuals who promise to give "Honest" Reviews and even promise to have the product they received HPLC tested. That first wave of product you best believe is going to be on point. Reviews and test results roll in and up they go for all to see. The new guys are paying close attention. Everyone is so happy and excited. 

The phone lines are open and orders start rolling in. Scams that we've seen go this way. The regular member gets his product and he's off and running. Meanwhile the great reviews keep on coming. A few weeks go by and guys are wondering what all the excitement is about. They are hesitant to post less than great reviews because all the bigshots are so happy. By the time regular members post HPLC test results the money is already made. 
Shit product has been replaced with shit product. There's nothing else to say. Refunds are never given. Once cash is sent in, good, bad, or indifferent, its not to be seen again.
This is how scams play out on professionalmuscle.

All evidence is deleted like its never happened and guys catch their breath before the next money maker comes around.

It would mean so much more if you did your testing on product you bought anonymously. Those are results that mean something. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Send0 (Oct 8, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Al bundy scored 4 touchdowns in one game what the fuck did you do ? Make a fool
> Of yourself on a body building board ?? Who’s the real clown


He also drove a Dodge, which eventually hit 1 million miles, and then he became Al Bundy dodge viper man.

He also had Peggy, and who didn't want to smash that back in the day? 😂


----------



## TODAY (Oct 8, 2021)

Liar.


ironbender91 said:


> deleting this account now. bye everyone it has been my pleasure.


----------



## FearThaGear (Oct 8, 2021)

Well, this was a fun read.


----------



## Adzg (Oct 13, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> i rolled in here with an honest review that y’all wouldn’t accept because i wont stroke your dicks. and ive not been here long enough



Sorry I just got here. When does the dick stroking start? Is there a line? Please tell me I didn’t miss it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 13, 2021)

Adzg said:


> Sorry I just got here. When does the dick stroking start? Is there a line? Please tell me I didn’t miss it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately you are late. Turns out that @ironbender91 apparently does care what we think of him so he had a bit of a hissy fit and tucked his big balls between his legs and left. We will miss him. In fact, most of the "just joined and received free gear to review" guys have already left. Their handlers likely realized that their services are better utilized on true source boards.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 13, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Unfortunately you are late. Turns out that @ironbender91 apparently does care what we think of him so he had a bit of a hissy fit and tucked his big balls between his legs and left. We will miss him. In fact, most of the "just joined and received free gear to review" guys have already left. Their handlers likely realized that their services are better utilized on true source boards.


----------

